# Whitebeard vs. Luffy



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Aug 7, 2013)

This is a healthy, fresh Old Whitebeard. 

*Scenario 1: * _Whitebeard vs. Current Luffy_, but Luffy gets one minute to attack Whitebeard in any way he desires before the battle starts. WB has to stand still and take it, and he can't use haki to defend himself either. 

*Scenario 2:* _Pre-skip Luffy vs. Whitebeard_ during his speech about the One Piece, just after being shot up by the BB Pirates

*Scenario 3:* _EoS Luffy vs. Whitebeard_ (So basically with what difficulty could Prime Pirate King Luffy defeat old Whitebeard? Very high? Extreme/tie would be reserved for Prime Whitebeard) 



*Bonus round:* Marco & Jozu vs. Old Whitebeard 

*Another Bonus Round:* 100 Rob Luccis vs. Current Luffy


----------



## trance (Aug 7, 2013)

S1: WB takes the punishment like a man and after a minute, smashes Luffy.

S2: Lol, no comment...

S3: Gonna say very high difficulty.

B1: Hmm. Can go either way.

B2: Luffy low difficulty.


----------



## Marik Swift (Aug 7, 2013)

*SCENARIO 1,* Whitebeard still takes it. Mid diff because of the free hits.

*SCENARIO 1,* Considering that Whitebeard died moments after being shot by BB pirates, Luffy will take this no diff since he doesn't even have to hit him cause he'd die on his own eventually.

*SCENARIO 3,* Nothing to base this off. But since it's all about the new gen surpassing the old, Luffy will be stronger. So Luffy high diff.

*BONUS 1,* Whitebeard mid diff.

*BONUS 2,* I'd say 100 Lucci's mid diff. True Luffy is a lot stronger than Lucci now, but do you even know how much 100 is?​


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Aug 7, 2013)

S1: If Whitebeard cant even use Haki to defend himself then he gets his brain crushed into pieces 
S2: Luffy wins by running away since Whitebeard can't move and is about to die
S3: EOS Luffy 
S4: Old Whitebeard

Bonus: Luffy can dodge 100 rankyakus at once with CoO so Lucci mid diff


----------



## Goomoonryong (Aug 7, 2013)

Scenario 1: WB but he will be very injured

scenario 2: isn't WB dead at this point

Scenario 3: I like to think that when Luffy reaches his prime he would have surpassed both WB and Roger so against old WB Luffy high diff

Bonus 1: WB high diff

Bonus 2: Luffy can just one shot all the Lucci's not all at once but still Luffy low diff


----------



## Shanks (Aug 7, 2013)

MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi said:


> This is a healthy, fresh Old Whitebeard.
> 
> *Scenario 1: * _Whitebeard vs. Current Luffy_, but Luffy gets one minute to attack Whitebeard in any way he desires before the battle starts. WB has to stand still and take it, and he can't use haki to defend himself either.
> 
> ...



Scenario 1 - 1,000 punches of Haki infuse elephant Galting. Can WB even counter this after been hit without protecting himself with Haki? Luffy stomp.

Scenario 2 - 1 gigatic riffle from above. Luffy stomp

Scenario 3 - Luffy low diff.

Marco & Jozu vs. Old Whitebeard  - Marco & Jozu extreme diff.

Luffy stomp 100 Lucci with CoC.


----------



## Halcyon (Aug 7, 2013)

sparklingwater said:


> Scenario 1 - 1,000 punches of Haki infuse elephant Galting. Can WB even counter this after been hit without protecting himself with Haki? Luffy stomp.
> 
> Scenario 2 - 1 gigatic riffle from above. Luffy stomp
> 
> ...


C'mon man.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 7, 2013)

Marik Swift said:


> *SCENARIO 1,* Whitebeard still takes it. Mid diff because of the free hits.
> 
> *SCENARIO 1,* Considering that Whitebeard died moments after being shot by BB pirates, Luffy will take this no diff since he doesn't even have to hit him cause he'd die on his own eventually.
> 
> ...



Elephant Gun Gatling takes out most of the luccis no problem.

Luffy then just uses EGG again or cleans them up solo style.


----------



## blueframe01 (Aug 7, 2013)

Scenario 1: Luffy wins that. Do you think WB can literary take a Elephant Gatling for a whole minute without being KO'ed? The fact he cant use Haki to defend it means he'll be far more susceptible to damage than during the war in MF.

Scenario 2: Luffy wins just by staying alive. WB pretty much died the moment he finished talking, so he pretty much didn't have anything left in him at that time. 

Scenario 3: I'm expecting this generation of pirates to surpass the the pirates of the previous generation. So Prime Luffy & BB should surpass Roger & Prime Whitebeard. since you only mentioned old Whitebeard, then Prime Luffy beats him without needing extreme difficulty.

Bonus round: Giving this to Old Whitebeard. Both Marco & Jozo's strongest stats were their defense, but if there was one person who I think could overcome their defense, it'll be the WSM, Whitebeard. In fact since both of them are melee fighters & lack ranged attacks, they'll be forced to be at close quarters with WB. I can see the Old man using 2 really strong quake punches to bring each one of them down. 

Another Bonus Round: Not a fan of retarded scenarios. so I'll skip this


----------



## The Undying (Aug 7, 2013)

Luffy, Luffy, probably Luffy, Whitebeard, and... wait, 100 Luccis? What is this, The Matrix?


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Aug 7, 2013)

My two cents:

Scenario 1: A full minute of Elephant Gatlings to Whitebeard's throat and head will certainly destroy him. A few dozen Red Hawks to the throat should also decapitate him, honestly. 

Scenario 2: A pebble would have knocked him over at that point, so Luffy rapes with a casual jet pistol

Scenario 3: Luffy takes it high diff

Bonus Round: No idea. I can't see them having the firepower to put him down, but at the same time, I can't see him beating his two strongest crewmembers at the same time. 

Bonus Round 2: I guess they get fodderized.


----------



## Urouge (Aug 8, 2013)

Marik Swift said:


> *SCENARIO 1,* Whitebeard still takes it. Mid diff because of the free hits.
> 
> *SCENARIO 1,* Considering that Whitebeard died moments after being shot by BB pirates, Luffy will take this no diff since he doesn't even have to hit him cause he'd die on his own eventually.
> 
> ...



The new gen surpassing the old gen doesn't always happen. Akainu and shanks gen didn't surpass WB garp and rogers gen. Only luffy law and Kidd gen will.


ot: luffy win scenario 2 and 3


----------



## RF (Aug 8, 2013)

Scenario 1: Whitebeard should be messed up after an EGG barrage, but this is Whitebeard we're talking about. He still takes it handily. 

Scenario 2: Whitebeard. He can generate the last tiny amount of his strength and energy to stomp Luffy to the ground. 

Scenario 3: Luffy high-extreme difficulty.

BS 1: Marco and Jaws extreme difficulty. 

BS 2: Luffy wins easily.


----------



## Alaude (Aug 8, 2013)

Scenario 1: Whitebeard

Scenario 2: Luffy...

Scenario 3: Luffy probably.

Bonus  Scenario 1: Whitebeard

Bonus  Scenario 2: Luffy


----------



## Magician (Aug 8, 2013)

A minute is a long ass time for characters moving at hypersonic speeds.


----------



## blueframe01 (Aug 8, 2013)

BD said:


> A minute is a long ass time for characters moving at hypersonic speeds.



Exactly. A minute long Elephant Gatling would easily be thousands of hits. At this point there's no one who would stand up against that. Especially if there's no Haki involved.


----------



## Rob (Aug 8, 2013)

100 Rob Lucci's rape Luffy 

This thread was secretly a Jozu/Marco vs. WB thread in disguise.


----------



## warismydestiny (Aug 15, 2013)

the 100 luccis would win easily now if it was ten luccis than luffy would win with extremely high difficulty


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 15, 2013)

1. Luffy wins. You can't tank Elephant Gatling with your face.
2. WB dies. He couldn't even move.
3. Luffy high diff.
WB beats Marco+Jozu very high diff.
Luffy might beat the Luccis with difficulty.


----------



## BitterCold (Aug 15, 2013)

Scenario 1:Whitebeard one-shots Luffy.  The end.  Whitebeard probably won't feel Luffy's hits
Scenario 2: Whitebeard one-shots Luffy.  The end.  
Scenario 3: Luffy extreme difficulty.

Bonus Round: Marco/Jozu high difficulty
Another Bonus Round: Current Luffy fodderizes 100 Rob Lucci.  Luffy one-shotted a prototype pacfista, pacifista > Rob Lucci


----------



## Ashi (Aug 15, 2013)

1. WB takes everything like the man he is and smashes luffy off the face of the earth

2. Luffy is so moved by his manliness he kills himself 

3.no fanfic please


----------



## Gin (Aug 15, 2013)

1. WB stomps
2. 
3. Luffy very high diff
4. WB mid diff
5. no idea


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

1000 Rob Lucci's.


----------

